# Imac bleu 500 mhz prob HD



## spartacuus (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède plusieurs macs g3 vert ancienne génération, g3 bleu 500 mhz 512sdram , deux g4 mais j'ai jamais galère en installant des périphériques sur mac qu'avec des pc.   J'ai essayé d'installer un disque dur de 40 giga IDE sur un g3 bleu 500 mhz qui provient d'un pc . Dont j'ai formatez et mis sans problème mac os 9 . Ensuite j'essaye Panther impossible de l'installer au début de l'installation, il y a une présentation du disque dur qui le met en rouge que normalement doit se mettre sur vert pour qu'il démarre l'installation.  Cette étape existe aussi sur le G3 bleu 500 mhz et les g4 power pc pour information. Alors voila ma question pourquoi à chaque fois, j'ai l'icone disque dur en rouge et pas en vert pour l'installation

POur info G3 bleu 500 mhz 512sdram ce modele ci 







Deux G4  ce modèle ci pareil +- 700 mhz avec 512 a 1 giga de ram 







Merci pour votre réponse bien a vous


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue

ce cd de panther,  c'est une version universelle ? un upgrade disc ? un disque gris ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

trop mal écrit pour que j'ai envie de répondre...


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> trop mal écrit pour que j'ai envie de répondre...



beuh.... y'a des zolies images pourtant 

sale caractère


----------



## JPTK (27 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> beuh.... y'a des zolies images pourtant
> 
> sale caractère



C'est vrai, ça m'a fait hésiter, ça montrait la bonne volonté, mais nan :rateau:


----------



## spartacuus (27 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue
> 
> ce cd de panther,  c'est une version universelle ? un upgrade disc ? un disque gris ?



Oui c'est bien une version original universelle avec 3 cds d'install et un cd xcode tools


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

spartacuus a dit:


> Oui c'est bien une version original universelle avec 3 cds d'install et un cd xcode tools



de couleur noire donc, exact ?

l'indication de non installation n'indique t elle pas que la mise à jour n'est pas possible, mais qu'il faut au préalable reformater le disque dur et faire une installation complète ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2009)

Il faut re formater le disque dur en HFS+ pour que cela marche à partir de l'utilitaire de disque (utilitaire dans la barre des menu à l'installation). Car OS 9 n'est pas en HFS+

Voila


----------



## spartacuus (27 Janvier 2009)

merci pour vos réponses , je vais essayé cela et je vous dirais de l'avancement .

J'ai encore une question pourquoi faut il mettre à chaque fois des anciennes versions mac os 8 et 9 pour mettre la version 10 panther ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2009)

pas à ma connaissance

à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un disque de mise à jour  (raison pour laquelle j'ai posé précédemment la question)


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Janvier 2009)

Oui Arlequin à raison, il ne faut pas si si tu as un disque de mise à jour auquel cas Os 9 doit être installer avant OS X


----------



## spartacuus (31 Janvier 2009)

Imac g3 vert  233 mhz avec 128 sdram dont il reconnait que 64 de ram 







Avec ce mac j'ai suivi votre conseil ça marche pas , en fait j'ai formatez et j'ai utilisé le mode utilitaire analyse du disque il etait bien HFS+. Au redemarrage, il ne veut pas lire du tout le cd panther , dans le lecteur on entend bien qu'il tourne sans devoir demarrer l'install . Et quand je suis sur mac os 8 et que je met le cd panther il le lit sans probleme.

Pour la suite je vais essayer sur G4


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2009)

pas sûr que 64 Moram ce soit suffisant pour lancer l'install d'OsX


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2009)

Question bête : le firmware est à jour ?


----------



## spartacuus (31 Janvier 2009)

oui oui le firmware est actualisé , je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis  128 de ram il ne le reconnait que 64 de ram


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2009)

Ton problème est peut-être la. Une barrette non reconnue entraine parfois des dysfonctionnements softs (surtout si l'install OSX demande plus de 64Mo, la c'est sur que_ ça va marché beaucoup moins bien©_). Tes barrettes sont certifiées Mac ? tu les as testées sur d'autres machines ? puisque tu en as plusieurs le test est assez simple.


----------



## spartacuus (1 Février 2009)

En fait se sont des barrettes que j'ai pris sur un autre mac de la même série  que celui la , mais la barrette n'est pas certifié apple . Ses barrettes sont assez difficile a trouvé , elle ne sont pas de même dimension que le mac G3 bleu 500 mhz

Ram pour G3 bleu






Ram pour G3 233 mhz


----------

